# Mac



## lee57 (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, j'ai bien cherché sur les forums mais n'ai trouvé aucun rapport avec mon problème. Merci de m'indiquer si je ne pose peut-être pas ma question au bon endroit, ou si celle-ci a déjà été évoquée.

J'ai récupéré un macbook pro de 2006 2,16 Ghz (un des premiers il me semble) d'un ami. Pour une raison personnelle que je ne peux pas évoquer, celui-ci m'a laissé son mac avec chargeur (mais sans les cd et boîte d'origine) et ne récupèrera jamais celui-ci car il n'est plus en état de l'utiliser à nouveau ...
Enfin je possède ce mac et je suis personnellement utilisateur de pc. Je n'y connais donc rien, et je souhaitais formater (je ne sais pas si ce terme existe pour un mac?) ou ré-initialiser ce mac. En d'autre mot je veux supprimer la session actuelle sur le mac (protégée par un mot de passe) et vider celui-ci afin de pouvoir le revendre. Comme je vous disais je n'ai aucun cd ou système d'exploitation d'origine avec la boîte. 

Je peux utiliser ce mac, mais ne peux pas supprimer la session de mon ami (à cause du mot de passe) et j'aurais donc besoin de le "vider" pour pouvoir le revendre (à un faible prix certes, mais autant qu'il me serve à quelque chose).

Pour cela j'ai été en boutique Apple et je me suis fait traité de voleur (car je n'avais pas de facture d'achat ni le cd d'exploitation), et je n'ai donc eu aucune explication 
Je n'ai pas volé ce mac, mais en gros j'aurai besoin d'avoir un moyen de le "hacker" ou de le formater complètement car celui-ci ne me sert à rien pour l'instant puisque je compte rester sur pc.

Merci de me tenir informé s'il est possible de faire quelque chose, de trouver des personnes ou des boutiques qui pourraient m'aider à résoudre ce problème car je ne peux malheureusement plus revoir mon ami... Et j'insiste sur le fait que je n'ai pas volé ce mac (ce que l'on me dit souvent sur les forums).

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses à savoir s'il est possible ou non de faire quelque chose.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (23 Mars 2011)

Le seul moyen que tu aies de pouvoir tout effacer c'est par le disque d'installation. Quelle que soit a version de Mac OS X installée dessus, ce MBP support la 10.6. Je te conseille donc d'acheter le CD de mise à jour ver Snow Leopard (mise à jour mineure de Leopard, 29) ainsi tu pourras le formater et en faire ce que bon te semble


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mars 2011)

Holà cher ami vous postez à plusieurs endroits et sous plusieurs titres... De plus en plus suspect


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Holà cher ami vous postez à plusieurs endroits et sous plusieurs titres... De plus en plus suspect



Yep...


----------



## Coyote28 (24 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Holà cher ami vous postez à plusieurs endroits et sous plusieurs titres... De plus en plus suspect



Oui, vraiment très suspect ...


----------



## Luxless (24 Mars 2011)

De 1 ton histoire craint vraiment et j'ai de gros gros doute sur la provenance du Mac et de 2 je sais pas quel couillon t'acheteras un Mac sans les cd d'origine ! Pour moi tu es en possession d'un mac volé, invendable


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (24 Mars 2011)

Maintenant  que vous le dite... J'ai trop tendance à croire en la bonté de l'âme humaine :rose:


----------



## fau6il (24 Mars 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Le seul moyen que tu aies de pouvoir tout effacer c'est par le disque d'installation. Quelle que soit a version de Mac OS X installée dessus, ce MBP support la 10.6. Je te conseille donc d'acheter le CD de mise à jour ver Snow Leopard (mise à jour mineure de Leopard, 29) ainsi tu pourras le formater et en faire ce que bon te semble



_Tu comprendras aisément qu'il ne va pas dépenser 29  pour ce faire!   
Mais il y a beaucoup plus simple.   _


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Tu comprendras aisément qu'il ne va pas dépenser 29  pour ce faire!
> Mais il y a beaucoup plus simple.   _



Tu m'étonnes! 

Et puis, on dépense pas 29 pour remettre à niveau un mac qu'on nous a DONNÉ mais dont on ne peut pas donner les détails au sujet de la perte des CD et de la boite d'origine (vous comprendrez que ce genre d'information est toujours TOUJOURS  CONFIDENTIEL!!)

C'est comme mon cousin qui pour des raisons personnelles ne peut pas dire pourquoi y'a pas les boîtes des parfums  qu'un pote lui a donné mais que du coup il vend 2 fois moins cher... A AH AH!!!


----------



## lee57 (24 Mars 2011)

Vous êtes ignobles, j'étais sûr que j'allais me faire accusé! Je ne pensais pas devoir me justifier à ce sujet. Mon pote est décédé, j'ai récupéré son mac que sa mère m'a donné. Elle n'a plus les cd d'origine et je n'ai pas envie d'insister pour ça... 

Si par le plus grand des hasards, quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de me croire et de me dire ce que je peux faire avec ce mac (pour les 2 mêmes posts à différents endroits je n'étais pas sûr d'être dans la bonne section).

En espérant trouver une solution, merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------




GreenPapy a dit:


> Maintenant  que vous le dite... J'ai trop tendance à croire en la bonté de l'âme humaine :rose:



Et non cette fois tu as raison de croire en cette bonté ...


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2011)

A ce moment là note le N° de série sur la machine et téléphone à l'assistance Apple et explique leur la situation.


----------



## poissonfree (24 Mars 2011)

On est peut-être ignoble, mais c'est dans la nature humaine. 

Déjà qu'on a du mal à se faire confiance quand on est face à face alors par le biais d'internet, c'est pire. 
Ici (comme dans d'autres sites internet), chacun se créé une identité virtuelle (pseudo), comme tu la faits, pour échapper à la vie réelle, pour éviter de se dévoiler en public..... et j'en passe et des meilleurs.. 

T'aurais pu essayer de nous expliquer la situation -> je suppose que c'est ce que tu as voulu faire. 
En nous donnant 2/3 indices qui auraient pu te disculper. 

Je vais être honnête avec toi, si à la boutique Apple ils n'ont pas voulu t'écouter, c'est pas en venant sur un forum que les gens t'écouteront d'avantage


----------



## edd72 (24 Mars 2011)

Pas la peine de poster le même sujet partout: http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/c...-qui-nest-pas-le-sien-647752.html#post8185542


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Faut avouer que présenté comme tu l'a fait ça peut porter à confusion! On n'est pas ignobles, ce genre de post est posté régulièrement et pour 90% des cas c'est du volé...


----------



## lee57 (25 Mars 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Pas la peine de poster le même sujet partout: http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/c...-qui-nest-pas-le-sien-647752.html#post8185542



Oui je m'excuse pour les 2 posts, ce n'était une mauvaise intention de ma part je ne savais juste pas quelle section était la plus appropriée pour mon post.

Donc si vous ne me croyez pas, pouvez-vous au moins me dire s'il y a une solution? En appelant Apple ou en contactant un magasin spécialisé et en montrant "patte blanche" peut-être qu'ils pourront me dire quoi faire?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2011)

Même réponse : relever le N° de série de la machine téléphoner à l'assitance Apple ou pourquoi dans un magasin et avec le nom de ton pauvre copain je pense que tu pourrais obtenir les CD d'origine ce qui te permettrait de revendre cette machine à son prix
cordialement JPP


----------



## photo4photos (27 Mars 2011)

Alors pour trouver ton numéro de série tu cliques sur pomme, là tu cliques sur à propos de ce mac

Une fenêtre s'ouvre alors est tu verras marquer la version de ce mac (ex: Version: 10.6.7) et tu cliques dessus deux fois jusqu'à voir apparaitre numéro de série. Avec ce dernier tu téléphones à apple ou mieux tu vas dans un apple store. 

Si la maman de ton ami peut te faire une lettre de session cela t'enlèverait bien des problèmes...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Alors pour trouver ton numéro de série tu cliques sur pomme, là tu cliques sur à propos de ce mac
> 
> Une fenêtre s'ouvre alors est tu verras marquer la version de ce mac (ex: Version: 10.6.7) et tu cliques dessus deux fois jusqu'à voir apparaitre numéro de série. Avec ce dernier tu téléphones à apple ou mieux tu vas dans un apple store.
> 
> Si la maman de ton ami peut te faire une lettre de session cela t'enlèverait bien des problèmes...



Sauf qu'il n'a pas le mot de passe.


----------



## daffyb (28 Mars 2011)

le Numero de série est sur le mac, sous la batterie (si je ne m'abuse)


----------



## photo4photos (28 Mars 2011)

je te donne des pistes... Soit tu craques en ligne de commande, soit tu récup un cd (de divers manières) soit.... Tu changes le Disque dur mais il te faudra un cd quand même...

Je peux pas macher le travail à un inconnu désolé.


----------

